
Uscis new act asking aliens to carry papers all the time - ignorantguy
https://www.uscis.gov/ilink/docView/SLB/HTML/SLB/0-0-0-1/0-0-0-29/0-0-0-8289.html
======
JamesVI
This isn't new, this has been the law for decades.

In fact I just wasted five minutes trying to figure out when that section of
the act was last amended and it looks sub-sec f was added in 1996 so sub-sec e
has been around since before then.

Most permanent residents either ignore it or carry a photocopy since replacing
the actual green card if your wallet gets stolen is both a pain and expensive.

